

How to build a beautiful, sturdy standing desk for $30 - torrenegra
http://blog.voicebunny.com/2013/05/31/how-to-build-a-standing-desk-for-30/

======
captainteemo
I've been working at a standing desk for a few weeks and I don't think I could
ever go back to sitting all day. My neck and shoulders feel so much better.
Getting a nice mat to stand on is definitely the key though, otherwise your
ankles and knees will start to feel it.

~~~
foodbaby
how many hours a day can you stand with a standing desk?

